# Indirect pressure for kids??



## kgirl (Sep 5, 2012)

My husband is 43. I am 41. I was married previously and have two children - a teen and a married adult. My husband had never been married, had no kids. We have been married for a year and 4 months. When we were dating, we talked about this... he said at his age, he had given up on having children of his own. He figured whoever he married (if he married) would have kids, and that would be that. So, I believed him, I didnt think it would be an issue. And, I didn't think much more about it. And, I had told him, uh- no- too old, no desire to have babies now. But, he keeps making indirect comments like, when we look at a new house, comments about how many rooms we need... (implying for children) or if I say I have something to tell him... he'll light up and say, "You do? Something I should know?" with this giddy look I've come to recognize as "pregnant?" Its sad, actually. He seems to want this so badly now, but, is not what we had talked about before getting married. I asked specifically, because I didn't want to have more kids. Our marriage (for as new as it is) just has too many bumps anyway. I'm not that confident in it. And, having been a single mom for 7 years, dealing with all the issues of a broken family, if something should happen, that is something I would never want to go thru again. He won't just come out and ask me for children, he just hints. How do I handle this? Am I being selfish?


----------

